# *Twighlites Esso Service Station*



## david-320 (Oct 29, 2010)

This was the former Esso service station. It is also located on the same site as the night club.


----------



## tommo (Oct 29, 2010)

pic 6 reminds me of alot of bunker entrances, it is well trashed though i guess the nightclub next door didnt help over the years


----------



## Scaramanger (Oct 29, 2010)

Wow

never realised esso made tyres


----------



## david-320 (Jan 7, 2011)

It looks in bad condition but the structure is actully ok. I mean the entire place is built off Solid Concrete. Compared to today's building's. This place was built too last & so far the structure is still doing ok lol


----------

